# anyone used track ir?



## tip top toker (Jun 3, 2013)

Considering saving up for the track IR 5 and a joystick. I've loved combat flight sims since I was about 10, and these things look to just revolutionize the experience, would also love to have it for things like arms, dayz, grid etc. Just looks fantastic. Anyone had any experience with one?

[video=youtube;xWaCPKHL0eM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWaCPKHL0eM&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 4, 2013)

No but I have watched alot of videos on it...I play alot of dayz and think it would be awesome on dayz. Also play Euro Truck Simulator 2 which would be good too. I think once I get a bit of cash behind me it will be a worthy investment


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 13, 2013)

I want to get it for flight sims mostly. That and a 120" screen 3d projector and sub woofers in the couch.


----------

